# Thr Trivium and Quadrivium



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Has anyone here taken a liberal arts major? More specifically,
The Trivium ( Consisting of Grammar,Logic and Rhetoric in that order or;Knowledge, Understanding and Wisdom in other words) and then The Quadrivium ( Math, Geometry, Music and Astronomy)

There's a movement in bringing this back as primary education.
I'm looking into studying it myself, because of it's emphasis on fostering proper logic and critical thinking.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Sounds interesting


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I've never heard of it, but it does sound interesting...


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I've heard about this and I agree that it should be brought back and taught in schools. You described it without explaining why they picked what they picked

*The Trivium:* Logic is the art of thinking, Grammar is the logic of language, and Rhetoric is the art of communication
*The Quadrivium:* Math, the math of space (geometry), the math of time (music), and the math of space/time (astronomy)

In Rome all free men were taught the Trivium and Quadrivium, and as soon as slaves were set free, they were eager to learn it. It was the deciding factor between those that were lowly and those with an education. Back when that meant something to people.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes, that's correct. I assume you also heard of this throught Jan Irvin or some related source?
It is also mentioned that the Elites had slaves who acted as teachers of the Trivium and Quadrivium for their children.

www.triviumeducation.com


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Standardized test scores would rocket. But, if we used this system, we wouldn't care about standardized test scores would we? Oh, poo.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

I've also come upon another site, in regards to study of the Trivium:
The Trivium Binder

Also, this interview with Gene Odening, explaining what the Trivium is. I should have included this in my first post.


----------

